

Show HN: Aiveo – Make your project take flight - ygen
https://aiveo.ca

======
ygen
We're looking for some feedback on our new issue tracking system. Anybody who
registers for the website and gives us feedback here in HackerNews, will
receive a coupon to be upgraded to Condor for free for 6 months. We want to
know what you all think and what we can do to improve. Thanks and hope you
have a good experience.

